# Arthur and Merlin's first snow!



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

We woke up to a snowy morning....Arthur is not a fan!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

He did venture out...but not for long.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh how cute are they! Super adorable little guys you have there  and I love their names! Also, what a nice set-up for them. Love their little yard!

My girls do the same thing when there's snow on the ground. They look up at me like, "What, you want me to come out THERE? You're kidding right???"


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks! 

After some initial investigating, they've been holed up in the barn all morning...LOL!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh how cute ! It looks like Merlin is trying to convince Arthur to go 
outside , lol.
Merlin is the adventurous little fella !
Im just in love with those little boys


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Little fluffy muffins <3


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Soooo cute! Love!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Good looking guys you have! I love your little barn and play area!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Aww they are so cute and fuzzy! I don't think I'd be able to keep them outside, I'd want to keep them on my couch to cuddle with them!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Maggie said:


> Aww they are so cute and fuzzy! I don't think I'd be able to keep them outside, I'd want to keep them on my couch to cuddle with them!


Hehe


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I love that photo, Woodhaven! 
If it weren't for my dogs, that would be me too.


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

I think yer Yankee goats get furrier than Arkie goats do.

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

betsy said:


> Very cute


OMG betsy , your avatar is adorable


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> OMG betsy , your avatar is adorable


Thankyou


----------

